
The Dangerous Folly of Software as a Service - ingve
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8338
======
freedomben
Really wish this would get more attention. I suspect that ESR has fallen out
of favor with many because of his Libertarian leaning views, but he is a
historical legend in the free software movement. He's also completely right
about this problem. As someone who makes his living via SaaS I would love to
find a solution to this. I tend to think the Instructure/Canvas model is a
good one: the product is open source. The money is made (mostly) from hosting
(since ops is hard and most schools have better things to do).

Aside: ESR please add TLS to your blog. It's 2019 ;-)

